# Any Virginia climbers looking for extra work (winchester, va)



## ggriffin80 (Jun 22, 2011)

I do tree and landscape maintenance for extra cash. I don't usually do anything too high up off of the ground, but am starting to bid some jobs that I wouldn't be comfortable doing. If you are in Virginia and can help out, I would appreciate it. I am thinking we would just split things--you could do the tree work and I would do all of the ground work. Of course, this is negotiable.


----------



## Rodney Keyz (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm definitely Ineterested.
If you still need a person to help you please let me know.
I do this professionally for a living, I would like to do most jobs during weekend. Have all own equipment. 
Rodney


ggriffin80 said:


> I do tree and landscape maintenance for extra cash. I don't usually do anything too high up off of the ground, but am starting to bid some jobs that I wouldn't be comfortable doing. If you are in Virginia and can help out, I would appreciate it. I am thinking we would just split things--you could do the tree work and I would do all of the ground work. Of course, this is negotiable.


----------

